# How big of jet is needed



## lucescoflathead (Jul 31, 2014)

How big of an engine(horse power)is needed to pull a couple tubes or water skiers with a jet outboard? Also what's the max horse power that can be used with a stick steer set up? Thanks Todd


----------



## Djknyork (Jul 31, 2014)

Can't answer your question about pulling 2 skiers or tubers but the max HP for any style boat will be on the boat's capacity plate.


----------



## lowe1648 (Jul 31, 2014)

I know I can pull a knee boarder with my 40/28.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 1, 2014)

I would say it depends on the expertise of the skier, someone who does it enough would be able to pull their selves up with a smaller engine. Should be able to easily ski behind a 60/40. Tubes can be pulled slow, just depends on how fast you want to go. 

I don't think there is a limit on what you can use a stick steer setup with as long as it is setup correctly for the rated hp.


----------



## dhoganjr (Aug 1, 2014)

Doing a quick search for stick steer it looks like Ezy-Glide has them rated up to 90 hp for jets.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. My next boat is going to be a stick steer jet. I need somthing more "family friendly" than my 1468 jon boat.


----------

